# wow



## tweekie (Nov 3, 2004)

http://www.piranhahouse.com/negra.htm


----------



## ymajere (Mar 15, 2004)

thatsa big ass piranha!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Damn









*_Moved to Piranha Pics 'n' Vids_*


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

its huge


----------



## tweekie (Nov 3, 2004)

i know..... the P is pretty big too.


----------



## samandrenee (Feb 6, 2005)

very nice


----------



## tweekie (Nov 3, 2004)

i found the picture of it on piranha houses site which is a site sponser on the right of the screen. they have some amazing looking fish for sale.


----------



## jahnke31 (Dec 4, 2003)

that is huge!!!


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

18" holly sh*t


----------



## blindside (Mar 25, 2005)

holy s**t

ian


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

He finally became a sponsor.


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

wow that,s a real monster !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

A big monster !!!


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Thats a big boy :nod:


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

like my bank account needs this!


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

awesome fish there


----------



## cmsCheerFish (Dec 17, 2004)

HOLY MOLEY!


----------



## sprtslvr785 (Mar 3, 2005)

looks a little bottom heavy







thats a big sucker!


----------



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

im surprised that big mofo can swim that little tail


----------



## tweekie (Nov 3, 2004)

boozehound420 said:


> im surprised that big mofo can swim that little tail
> [snapback]1039849[/snapback]​


hahahaha, good point!!


----------

